# Budgie vent infection



## tarvi4 (Dec 6, 2012)

Why do bad things happen to me?
Hello, for the last week my bird was acting strange so i took her to a vet.
Her poo kept getting stuck on his butthole and she had an diarrhea which she no longer has. But i noticed that her vent area is HUGE and by that i mean looks like a tumor. It has no feathers on it and its pink, sometimes swollen red.
So i took her to a vet and the vet told me that she thinks her butt got infected because of the diarrhea but she wasn't sure since she was in a hurry. So the vent put oil on her vent so it could become more loose so the poop would not get stuck as often and gave her some antibiotics, which she puked on. 
So she recommended me do give her chamomile water to drink and clean her vent of poop every morning/noon/evening and gave me some antibiotics for her.
Now i have to wait 3 days until i can go to the vet again and i need to make her fell as good as i can.
So what should i do or give her? How can this infection be cured? Will she survive?


----------



## sunnydyazz (Jul 14, 2014)

Hello Tarvi, I'm sorry for your bird. It would be helpful for members if you posted a pic of her vent. There are two kinds of tumors - Benign(non-cancerous) and Malignant(Cancerous). What did your vet say her tumor type was?

As your vet said, you need to clean the vent area daily. You can do it with a cloth dipped in warm water and apply the warm cloth on the growth and the surrounding area. Is she having trouble while flying?


----------



## tarvi4 (Dec 6, 2012)

She indeed is having trouble flying.
She said that it shouldn't be tumor but a very mild infection since when she cleaned it, alot of stuff came out and it appeared a bit smaller. However final diagnosis will be given on monday. I wish i could post pictures, but my phones security does not allow picture transfer or view throught another device.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear of your budgie's health issues.
Did the vet rule out a potential egg? That could explain the swelled up vent.


----------



## tarvi4 (Dec 6, 2012)

Yes, a egg is possible actully. Xray on monday thought  I provided her with 2 more calcium blocks and gave her some greens, she looks a bit better now


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Keep her warm, and don't feed fruit or veggies while this is ongoing. Make sure she is hydrated by putting some electrolytes in her drinking water and or soaking millet in it to feed her. Keep us posted...

http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/295617-guardian-angel-pedialyte-pedialyte-recipe.html


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

tarvi4 said:


> Yes, a egg is possible actully. Xray on monday thought  I provided her with 2 more calcium blocks and gave her some greens, she looks a bit better now


If she does have an egg and is unable to lay it due to her ongoing illness and the fact that she is weak, then the situation can deteriorate fast and waiting for an X-ray on Monday may be too late. Given the present swelling, the vet should have further examined your budgie to fully determine if there is an egg or not.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Jun 8, 2009)

Was this an avian vet? Are you sure it isn't a prolapse? If it is it is a life threatening condition. Hope she feels better soon


----------



## tarvi4 (Dec 6, 2012)

We dont kinda have any avian certifed vets, but they have had budgies before and they know what to do.
And i woke up this morning and she seems better! She isn't as fluffed up as before, the swelling is now pinkish color instead of red and she looks kinda good now. Her poop looks a bit more normal, no more wet.


----------



## tarvi4 (Dec 6, 2012)

I've encountered a problem! She wont open her mouth so i can give her the antibiotics. What should i do?


----------



## tarvi4 (Dec 6, 2012)

Anyone help? She refuses to open her mouht


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Jun 8, 2009)

Sorry I have no idea how to give meds... Hopefully someone can help you.


----------



## sunnydyazz (Jul 14, 2014)

Budgies can be given medication via two methods - firstly, you can mix some of the medication in their drinking water. In this case, the water quantity should be less so that the medicine intake is more. Sometimes, budgies refuse to drink medicated water due to the smell. This method may not yield desired results.

The second method is the more sure and tested one - feeding the medication through a dropper. Now budgies won't just open their mouth and let you feed them the medication. They get a sense that some foreign substance is going to be fed to them....so naturally they struggle a lot during it. Therefore, you have to have a tighter grip of your birds while feeding your birds like this. If you know the trick, it should be very easy even with the toughest of the bird. Females will bite hard when they're made to open their beaks.
This link may be of some help to you-

Medicating Pet Birds Orally


----------

